# Gucci outlets in Woodbury Common NY



## lucypiggy

Is there anyone who knows the good SA in the outlets? I wanna purchase the bag in the outlets. Do u guys have some ppl for recommend ? Thanks a lot.


----------



## Megs

I used to shop at that store a lot and didn't have a particular SA I used but everyone was pretty helpful. You never know what will be in the store, so you just need to cross your fingers and hope a good bag is there when you go! But I got some great deals there over the years


----------



## Den01

Are the bags in the outlets new styles or older ones? Are they fairly priced? I'm not from NY but am not too far, so I would travel to get one for a discount. 
Thanks


----------



## averagejoe

Den01 said:


> Are the bags in the outlets new styles or older ones? Are they fairly priced? I'm not from NY but am not too far, so I would travel to get one for a discount.
> Thanks



The outlet bags used to be models that have gone on sale before at the boutiques, so they won't be new styles. Not sure about now because I haven't been keeping up with their outlet merchandise.


----------



## papertiger

Den01 said:


> Are the bags in the outlets new styles or older ones? Are they fairly priced? I'm not from NY but am not too far, so I would travel to get one for a discount.
> Thanks



I don't know Woodberry but generally there are 3 kinds of merch at Gucci outlets:

1. Past-season stock (been on sale before).  When these go on sale they are obviously further discounted.  

2. Made for outlet bags. These seem to be simpler styles often made in 'leftover' materials that mainstream bags were also made in but sometimes completely different materials that might have first been designed for a bag design that never got approved.  

3. Sale price exclusives from other territories including on-line. All depends on the legal wording of the 'exclusive'. 

They also used to do slight imperfects, expensive skin bags like croc, python, ostrich etc, but I don't know if they still do that. These will normally have a hole punched through the tag. 

Check out the outlet thread http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/gu...hread-no-chatting-499838-79.html#post28350260


----------



## Trevorpascoe

Bobbie is the greatest SA at Woodbury. Very honest and helpful. Always ask for Bobbie!


----------



## Diva Divina

Anyone hit Woodbury Commons Gucci outlet today?  anything good?


----------



## SRICH76

Diva Divina said:


> Anyone hit Woodbury Commons Gucci outlet today?  anything good?



I did, they had nothing interesting in the sale section. I did find the attached hobo but it wasn't for sale. It was for $589.


----------



## allyloupuppy

SRICH76 said:


> I did, they had nothing interesting in the sale section. I did find the attached hobo but it wasn't for sale. It was for $589.



Pretty color!!


----------



## nucleii

Bump. 

Has anyone been to this outlet recently? How's the selection?


----------



## Nikki528

Gonna bump this up on the off chance anyone has visited this outlet lately. I’m heading there in 2 weeks so I’m curious if the stock has been decent recently.


----------



## Venessa84

Nikki528 said:


> Gonna bump this up on the off chance anyone has visited this outlet lately. I’m heading there in 2 weeks so I’m curious if the stock has been decent recently.



I went the day after Christmas and they had pretty good stock of past season bags and outlet made bags. It’s a pretty big store. Not sure what you are looking for so I hope you find something.


----------



## Nikki528

Venessa84 said:


> I went the day after Christmas and they had pretty good stock of past season bags and outlet made bags. It’s a pretty big store. Not sure what you are looking for so I hope you find something.



Thanks so much! Honestly, I’m not sure what I’m looking for either, I just figure I’ll know it when I see it. [emoji6]


----------



## shopper00

Going to BUMP this again. Planning to go there this weekend! What does the inventory look like, and curious to see if the Valentines day collection will be at the outlets?


----------



## ginanicoledo

Just scored this from there!


----------



## Hq8

lucypiggy said:


> Is there anyone who knows the good SA in the outlets? I wanna purchase the bag in the outlets. Do u guys have some ppl for recommend ? Thanks a lot.




I need SA in any outlet in Europe


----------



## baggladdy

ginanicoledo said:


> Just scored this from there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5329546





ginanicoledo said:


> Just scored this from there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5329546


Congrats on the great find. She’s a beauty. Im obsessed with this color.  Did they any others in this shade, in any style left?


----------



## ginanicoledo

baggladdy said:


> Congrats on the great find. She’s a beauty. Im obsessed with this color.  Did they any others in this shade, in any style left?


They had the mini camera bag in this shade, but all sizes including mine sold  out within hours. Not sure if they restocked


----------



## shopper00

Obsessed! Was there any promotions going on?


----------



## ginanicoledo

shopper00 said:


> Obsessed! Was there any promotions going on?


No promotions, but everything was reduced price of course


----------



## shopper00

Gotcha! Thank you!


----------



## ginanicoledo

Just went today, what a horrible selection. Everything was full price, no discounts. What a waste


----------

